# RFC Private Treatment Costs



## weepurple (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey ladies

I know the costs depend on drugs, protocol etc, but I was just wondering if anyone could give me a rough idea of costs for IVF at RFC or where to find out please?  I ended up having to double my dose of Gonal f on last cycle so I guess it would cost us more.  I reckon by the time we get a review appt. and decide if we want to have more treatment, then go on to the private waiting list it will probably be a year that we would have to wait anyway so would give us time to save up some of the cash.  

Thanks,

weepurple x


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi WeePurple

I don't know about the drug costs but I know that an IVF cycle costs £2995 or was it £3200?  They have a price list you can ask them for. I was pretty shocked as it was the same price as Origin's discounted price and for some reason I thought it would be a good bit less.  The waiting list for private is around 8-10 months, although when we signed the consent forms our consultant told us it would be 2-3 months    it isn't.


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Wee Purple

I think that RFC for normal IVF protocol is around £4000 and waiting list for private is 7 months as I'm on it! Check with them though about prices etc.

I decided to go with Origins as there was no waiting list. I started tx 3 wks after initial consultation.

I needed ICSI and this is always more expensive. I was also on a high dose of Gonal F which also had to be doubled and extended at the end due to poor response.

All in at origins (for ICSI and incl. the drugs) it was £4700.00. Worked out about £500 more than RFC for ICSI but so worth it as no waiting and it worked for me (now 12wks pregnant   ). My 1st IVF at RFC failed.

I really rate Origins for the personal service you get and the overall experience. If you could manage that wee bit more ££ then its well worth it. Their prices have come down since last year and it makes them more competitive with RFC. I was lucky to get the lower price.

I suggest you call RFC and Origins and ask for their prices and waiting lists etc,

Best of luck xx


----------

